# GH new guerilla tactics



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Now when you don't accept their low offers, they will automatically log you out of your block and mark it as absent in order to ruin your metrics and give them ammunition to deactivate you. I am documenting each time that they do this and prepared to take it to attorneys. This is a way that they are trying to control us like employees by punishing us based on our acceptance rate.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Huh? Dude, if you have a paid assigned block then one of the requirements for the minimum guarantee is that you accept EVERY order. And that includes hoping on the app either before or after your block. I learned that lesson the hard way and after I completed the block yet decided to hop back on & cherry pick hours after my block was over. Didn't even matter that I accepted every order during my block.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

There is no guarantee in my market. GrubHub runs the same as doordash in my market.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Now when you don't accept their low offers, they will automatically log you out of your block and mark it as absent in order to ruin your metrics and give them ammunition to deactivate you. I am documenting each time that they do this and prepared to take it to attorneys. This is a way that they are trying to control us like employees by punishing us based on our acceptance rate.


I have never had this happen to me. If you start your block and you aren't accepting a bunch right off the bat it's hard to blame them from knocking you off and giving it to one of the other 200 drivers that would like that block. I'm not saying you have to take every order but so many people on here complain and have below 50% acceptance rate and think they are entitled to only get the absolute best requests. GH gives you minimum $9 rides and that is better than any other delivery service.

Stop saying you are going to get a lawyer. It's amazing how many people on here threaten to get a lawyer for everything little thing.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Back it up Uber said:


> I have never had this happen to me. If you start your block and you aren't accepting a bunch right off the bat it's hard to blame them from knocking you off and giving it to one of the other 200 drivers that would like that block. I'm not saying you have to take every order but so many people on here complain and have below 50% acceptance rate and think they are entitled to only get the absolute best requests. GH gives you minimum $9 rides and that is better than any other delivery service.
> 
> Stop saying you are going to get a lawyer. It's amazing how many people on here threaten to get a lawyer for everything little thing.


What part of independent contractor doesn't make sense to you?


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> What part of independent contractor doesn't make sense to you?


It's you that doesn't understand what an IC is. People think being an IC means they can do whatever they want like they are a business owner. You are still a representative of GH.

I had this conversation years ago with 2 friends. One who works as an IC for a construction company and one that owns a subway franchise. Both of them said the exact same thing. Yes, you have some leeway as an IC but if the company feels you are a negative representation of their company they can drop you. Stop thinking because you are an IC you can do whatever you want with no possible repercussions.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Back it up Uber said:


> It's you that doesn't understand what an IC is. People think being an IC means they can do whatever they want like they are a business owner. You are still a representative of GH.
> 
> I had this conversation years ago with 2 friends. One who works as an IC for a construction company and one that owns a subway franchise. Both of them said the exact same thing. Yes, you have some leeway as an IC but if the company feels you are a negative representation of their company they can drop you. Stop thinking because you are an IC you can do whatever you want with no possible repercussions.


Acceptance rate had already been deemed by courts as something that gig apps cannot use to punish drivers.

I make my money. Period. GH can suck a duck is they think I'm going to accept their garbage orders. Plenty of fish in the sea.

And regarding lawsuits. I've already won a couple. My lawyers will be happy to represent me again. This is the only way to keep these companies honest.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Acceptance rate had already been deemed by courts as something that gig apps cannot use to punish drivers.
> 
> I make my money. Period. GH can suck a duck is they think I'm going to accept their garbage orders. Plenty of fish in the sea.
> 
> And regarding lawsuits. I've already won a couple. My lawyers will be happy to represent me again. This is the only way to keep these companies honest.


No, they can't specifically deactive you for low acceptance rate but they have every right to log you out. If they want to deactivate you though, they will just make another excuse that's considered legal to do so.

Lol no I don't believe you have won cases against delivery services. I'm sure an attorney would love to take a case and get a min. of $500 for 30 mins of work lol. Any respectable lawyer would advise against it because they don't want someone that doesn't have much money wasting on a longshot and no monetary compensation for you even if you win. Stop acting like you are the first rich delivery driver that has a team of attorneys on speed dial lol.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Back it up Uber said:


> If you start your block and you aren't accepting a bunch right off the bat it's hard to blame them from knocking you off and giving it to one of the other 200 drivers that would like that block.


GH should be blamed for demanding employee control over alleged IC drivers.

These dirtbag companies are pocketing BILLIONS of dollars per year of extra revenue by not having to pay for FICA, Comp, and Unemployment Insurance.



Back it up Uber said:


> No, they can't specifically deactive you for low acceptance rate but they have every right to log you out. If they want to deactivate you though, they will just make another excuse that's considered legal to do so.


Making another excuse is illegal.



Back it up Uber said:


> I'm not saying you have to take every order but so many people on here complain and have below 50% acceptance rate and think they are entitled to only get the absolute best requests.


Tell all of the unwashed on this forum how many declined offers we should be allowed and still keep our jobs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Back it up Uber said:


> Yes, you have some leeway as an IC but if the company feels you are a negative representation of their company they can drop you. Stop thinking because you are an IC you can do whatever you


You have a lot of leeway as an IC when it comes to accept the jobs or not. You cannot punish you for not accepting jobs you don't want. Limiting your access for not accepting a job is dangerously close to making employee like demands. I'm not talking about guarantees or bonuses. ( though I believe if challenged in court it would be deemed to break the ic standard)


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Back it up Uber said:


> It's you that doesn't understand what an IC is. People think being an IC means they can do whatever they want like they are a business owner. You are still a representative of GH.
> 
> I had this conversation years ago with 2 friends. One who works as an IC for a construction company and one that owns a subway franchise. Both of them said the exact same thing. Yes, you have some leeway as an IC but if the company feels you are a negative representation of their company they can drop you. Stop thinking because you are an IC you can do whatever you want with no possible repercussions.


You and your friends are not very smart. maybe they just sucked at their job?

As an IC and the terms of service, I am to deliver item A to person B for price C. You are in no way a representative of the company other than the you maintain businesslike appearance and politeness.

As far as a FRANCHISEE you have almost NO leeway in using the brand in any way not authorized. They are NOT IC's, they are franchise holders.

You don't know how to business.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> You are in no way a representative of the company other than the you maintain businesslike appearance and politeness.


In fact, the contract specifically prohibits you from presenting yourself as a representative of the company.


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> You and your friends are not very smart. maybe they just sucked at their job?
> 
> As an IC and the terms of service, I am to deliver item A to person B for price C. You are in no way a representative of the company other than the you maintain businesslike appearance and politeness.
> 
> ...


This is actually the funniest thing I ever read on here. Yes, you are 100% a representative of the company! If you do something wrong that will reflect on Uber. Every news article you ever read where a driver does something bad it will specifically state an "uber", "lyft", "grubhub" etc... driver!!! You do something that reflects poorly on the company they will deactivate you. It's hilarious how how rs and delivery drivers act like they are business owners lol. My friend had his own business. He did very well but there is always times where work can drop off for a couple months so he decided to become an IC for bigger company. He still has his own crew. The company provides steady work but they make the bids on the job and collect the percentage. When his crew goes to a job they are representing that company. If his crew was to do a bad job, the bigger company will drop them because it's a bad reflection on their company.

Yes, Franchise owners have leeway. They can set promotions and other things for their specific locations. You have never seen a coupon in the mail and it says "valid only at so and so locations"?



Launchpad McQuack said:


> In fact, the contract specifically prohibits you from presenting yourself as a representative of the company.


Uber tells you to put a logo sticker on your car. You can't even pick up at most airports without one. That is representative lol.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I have seen no difference in the orders on or off a scheduled block. I still grab them when they are available, figured it couldn't hurt, but I don't try to keep my acceptance rate high enough for first crack. I've never been logged off for refusing orders while on a block. My number to accept is $10 or above unless it's a slow time, at the busy times that's all I take. I averaged $15/order last night which was a good night and only 2 of my 6 hours were on the block. My average over 4 months is about 12.50, I have yet to see an offer from Door Dash over $10 and 90% have been fast food at least in my market. I have no idea why drivers drive for DD, is this typical?


----------



## Faresnatchar (Jun 29, 2020)

I deny 250 out of 255 a day this is fake news and I'm on block all day there's no hourly here either


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Back it up Uber said:


> Uber tells you to put a logo sticker on your car. You can't even pick up at most airports without one. That is representative lol.


How did this turn into a discussion about Uber?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Back it up Uber said:


> This is actually the funniest thing I ever read on here. Yes, you are 100% a representative of the company! If you do something wrong that will reflect on Uber. Every news article you ever read where a driver does something bad it will specifically state an "uber", "lyft", "grubhub" etc... driver!!! You do something that reflects poorly on the company they will deactivate you. It's hilarious how how rs and delivery drivers act like they are business owners lol. My friend had his own business. He did very well but there is always times where work can drop off for a couple months so he decided to become an IC for bigger company. He still has his own crew. The company provides steady work but they make the bids on the job and collect the percentage. When his crew goes to a job they are representing that company. If his crew was to do a bad job, the bigger company will drop them because it's a bad reflection on their company.
> 
> Yes, Franchise owners have leeway. They can set promotions and other things for their specific locations. You have never seen a coupon in the mail and it says "valid only at so and so locations"?
> 
> ...


Oh, the news said it, it must be right? HAHAHAHAHAHA

There is no such thing as a GH or Uber driver. You are an IC. You are never an employee and none of the agreements you operate under give you any right to act an a representative of anything other the Joe Schlub, Sole proprietor.

You have no idea what you are talking about. If a construction crew is brought in to do drywall, they have to do the job properly. Not because they are representing anyone, but because the are paid to do a job to a set standard. If your drywall sub is paid to put on a level 5 coating, and doesn't, no one cares who they are representing, the general is gonna catch hell because the crew that was paid to do a job didn't.

Please stop telling these made up stories about your friends, you have no idea what you are talking about.

Uber doesn't force you to put the logo in the window. The transit authority rules say you have to do it. Uber is just telling you of the local rules. Uber doesn't check or care if you have the logo in the window, UNLESS it required by local law.

Seriously, you need to read the agreements you are claiming you operate under. They never say what you think they do.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

So if you give a customer crap for a lack of a tip will GH come down on you? Been so tempted.


----------

